# PRS Private Stock - Signature Limited



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GAS that no amount of Alka Seltzer can cure










Figured Private Stock Maple Top
Lightweight African Mahogany Back
22 Frets
25" Scale Length
Mahogany Neck
East Indian Rosewood Fretboard
Pattern Neck Shape
Mammoth Ivory Bird Inlays with Brown Lip Mother Of Pearl Centers
PRS Stoptail or PRS Tremolo Bridge
Robson Tuners with Ivory Buttons
Cocobolo Truss Rod Cover
Hybrid Hardware
408 T Treble Pickup
408 B Bass Pickup

Signature Switching with 3-Way Toggle Pickup Selector

Signature Switching Details:
3-way Toggle Pickup Switching Positions:
Position One: Bridge humbucker
Position Two: Bridge and Neck humbuckers
Position Three: Neck humbucker

Mini-toggle Positions (there is one mini-toggle for both the neck and the bridge pickups respectively):
Up position: Slug side coil activated
Down position: Full humbucker activates
Possible Pickup Switching Combinations:Neck humbucker
Neck and bridge humbuckers
Bridge humbucker
Neck singlecoil
Neck and bridge singlecoils (hum canceling)
Bridge singlecoil
Neck singlecoil with bridge humbucker
Neck humbucker with bridge singlecoil


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

All that for $599, right??!? I'll take 2, to go please.

Can't tell from the pic, are those pickup surrounds brass or wood? I admit I'm not a fan of their 'organic' shape. What are the 2 toggles for, guessing coil splitting? The birds are very sexy. 

This thing is probably more like, what, $6-8,000?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keto said:


> All that for $599, right??!? I'll take 2, to go please.
> 
> Can't tell from the pic, are those pickup surrounds brass or wood? I admit I'm not a fan of their 'organic' shape. What are the 2 toggles for, guessing coil splitting? The birds are very sexy.
> 
> This thing is probably more like, what, $6-8,000?


I added the rest of the features above. I would assume its more than 8k


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Before I opened this thread, I knew it was that guitar. I subscribe to PRS email newsletter. Always something to drool excessively over.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Very cool. Private Stock guitars cost a ton of money but they are a cut above.


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke (Jul 27, 2009)

Mammoth Ivory? Really? That's absolutely outrageous. I do love a trans-black flame-top more than your average bear.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Are Nine said:


> Very cool. Private Stock guitars cost a ton of money but they are a cut above.


"Figured Private Stock Maple Top" doesn't necessarily mean a Private Stock guitar. Don't all Private Stock guitars have the eagle inlay on the headstock?


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I find it funny that people comment how much a prs costs but will shell out twice as much for a subpar built Gibson product. I'd pay for the prs way before the likes of a Gibson.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Steve Adams said:


> I find it funny that people comment how much a prs costs but will shell out twice as much for a subpar built Gibson product. I'd pay for the prs way before the likes of a Gibson.


Have not seen any negative comments on the price here, in fact, nobody even knows for sure how much it costs.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Steve Adams said:


> I find it funny that people comment how much a prs costs but will shell out twice as much for a subpar built Gibson product. I'd pay for the prs way before the likes of a Gibson.


Having had both, I can confidently say that a great Gibson is in no way subpar. I've had many a PRS fall flat when challenged by a great Les Paul. With that said, both companies have their perks. A great PRS is a thing of beauty. The QC and material selection is second to none. Now if they could just get closer to sounding like a good Historic Les Paul. I love what Paul is doing with the 57/08 and 59/09 pickups though. I'll take both ... and a Tele and a Strat .... etc. Back to the original post though. That's a great looking guitar. I saw an interview where Paul is talking about mammoth ivory. He said, unlike modern ivory, he can use as much as he wants. I did an ebay search, and many of the fossil sellers have it available for sale.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Great Gibson, that's an oxymoron. Every prs I have played was amazing, while the expensive gibson's felt like the epiphone version. The prs guitars are miles ahead in playability, sound and feel. And it's no contest in the looks dept to.

I can guarantee the private stock prs is no where near the cost of a special edition les Paul either.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Steve Adams said:


> Great Gibson, that's an oxymoron. Every prs I have played was amazing, while the expensive gibson's felt like the epiphone version. The prs guitars are miles ahead in playability, sound and feel. And it's no contest in the looks dept to.
> 
> I can guarantee the private stock prs is no where near the cost of a special edition les Paul either.


Ironically the best thing I've gotten from PRS in the last little while isn't even a guitar. I can't say enough good things about the 25th Anniversary amps. In fact, that is worthy of it's own thread.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Granted, Gibson has a reputation of selling crappy guitars but nothing can touch a great Gibson Les Paul (in my opinion). I love and have four incredible PRS guitars but Les Pauls will always be my favourite.



vds5000 said:


> "Figured Private Stock Maple Top" doesn't necessarily mean a Private Stock guitar. Don't all Private Stock guitars have the eagle inlay on the headstock?


You're right. Private Stocks normally have the headstock eagle but you can order them with or without one (you can order them however you want). Modern Eagles also have a different type of eagle. The signature on the headstock tells me these are "just" regular Custom 22s with Private Stock grade tops, different pickups, inlays, tuners. I doubt the wood they used for these bodies/necks/fretboards is Private Stock grade. 



SuperFlyinMonke said:


> Mammoth Ivory? Really? That's absolutely outrageous.


Wooly Mammoths are (obviously) extinct; so, there's nothing wrong/illegal with using their ivory since nobody's killing the animals. Speaking of mammoth ivory...

The headstock overlay on this one is also Brazilian rosewood. This guitar is an environmentalist's worst nightmare!! LOL


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Actually. I'm just having a bit of fun. I love how the gibby faithful loose it when you say something about them, same as Marshall owners. However if I was tossing serious coin at a guitar it would probably be at that prs. Just to piss tree huggers off. Love the Brazilian wood and mammoth ivory.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Looking good as usual!


----------

